# I'msure this has been asnswered BUT.....



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

What has everyone been using to protect their iPad while waiting for their iPad cases to arrive?
(Moderators, if this has already been answered, please feel free to merge this thread with the older one and accept my apologies. )


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just put mine in an old computer bag and toted it around that way until my case arrived. The computer bag was much too large, but good protection.


Mike


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I just put mine in an old computer bag and toted it around that way until my case arrived. The computer bag was much too large, but good protection.
> 
> Mike


 K Thanks.I dropped my Kindle 2 down a flight of stairs in the first couple of days that I had it, so I am a bit worried...Yes I am a klutz. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a purse, a Vera Bradley Bowler with an inside pocket that the iPad fit inside when I was carrying it...and the cover arrived pretty soon after I got it.

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had a purse, a Vera Bradley Bowler with an inside pocket that the iPad fit inside when I was carrying it...and the cover arrived pretty soon after I got it.
> 
> Betsy


 I'm thinking that I need to get a new "larger" purse...so maybe I'll go shopping for one. I've never had a large purse because it seems that the larger my purse is the more "stuff" I cram into it. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to have big purses, but like you, I carried to much "stuff."  So I switched to smaller purses.  Then, when I got my Kindle, I needed something I could carry it in without cramming it, so I got a couple things from Levenger.  Then I bought the Vera Bradley.  Then I bought a PacSafe from eBag.com for my trip to Europe.    The good thing is I don't want to carry a bunch of junk in there with the iPad and the Kindle, so I keep the purses pretty cleaned out.

Betsy


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I picked up a Belkin Grip Vue case. I did a lot of research and everyone seems to really love this. It's a slip on cover for the back that really adds to the gripability of the ipad. It's very minimalist, but works great!

Here is a nice review. I got the clear version. It's a bit hard to tell anything at all is on there, which I really like.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/belkin-grip-vue-for-ipad/

I'll probably also put a Power Support Anti-Glare screen protector on there, but that's mostly because I'm tired of wiping fingerprints.

Depending on what Oberon comes out with, I may add that to the list.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I got a similar one from Amazon, but less expensive, and I really like it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00396OXXC/ref=oss_product


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a cheap Belkin netbook case from Target. It was on the clearance pile for just under $10.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm using my Vera Bradley Bowler right now, with the Apple cover; it has the separate zipped pocket on the inside that holds either my Kindle or my iPad; the Bowler can also carry both, but it's a tight fit with all the other stuff; (the zipped pocket only fits one of the items at a time).

J'tote (jtotebags.com) makes some beautiful bags; the Melania is an all time favorite and seems like it will be just the perfect size for the iPad; they are getting more in stock in the summer (hopefully next month)










Betsy, which PacSafe bag did you buy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got this one for my trip to Europe:


I really love it; I use it whenever I'm going to be going downtown. In Europe it had my netbook and my Kindle in it. Since the iPad, I carry the iPad and the Kindle in it.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got this one for my trip to Europe:
> [Metrosafe 200 pic]
> 
> I really love it; I use it whenever I'm going to be going downtown. In Europe it had my netbook and my Kindle in it. Since the iPad, I carry the iPad and the Kindle in it.
> ...


Thanks. I really like it, too. I'm thinking of getting one for my travels. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

This should probably merge with the case thread...


----------

